# problème digestif?



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

H, 22 mois est arrivé chez moi à 9 mois, il faisait du reflux de façon très intense, si je n'avais pas travaillé en couple, je n'aurai pas pu continuer l'accueil.
Il a des sorties dentaires très difficiles.
Son comportement est très agité, il fait des bêtises, nettement plus souvent que la moyenne, pour lui j'ai acheté un parc, et un harnais pour la poussette, alors que c'est contre mes principes, mais si je vais aux toilettes, il va taper un copain, ou faire des bêtises.
Il ne dit pas encore un seul mot, porte tout à la bouche, car il l'utilise comme un outil, au parc, il déplace des tas de graviers en les mettant dans la bouche par exemple.
Il a cassé une de mes barrières de sécurité, et il abime tout.
Je le sent normalement intelligent, mais très manipulateur, il ignore les adultes depuis presque toujours, sauf quand il veut faire une bêtise, il me surveille dans ce cas, le soir, parfois quand un des ses parents vient, il me colle, comme pour narguer son parent, ou m'ignore.
Il a des selles abondantes, fréquentes et acides, et parfois, certains éléments sont mal digérés (petits pois intact)
Je soupçonne un trouble digestif, qui le rendrait agité, avez vous déjà rencontré ce cas?
Je ne souhaite pas démissionner, les PE ne posent aucun problème, je veux juste trouver une solution.


----------



## Orlhad (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Les troubles digestifs peuvent être liés à une intolérance. La plus courante est celle liée au lactose. Prêt d'un quart des individus digère mal, voire pas du tout, la protéine du lait de vache. Il faut commencer par exclure ces produits pour les remplacer par du lait de chèvre, souvent bien mieux toléré. J'ai eu le cas avec un petit garçon qui souffrait des mêmes symptômes et la situation s'est solutionnée ainsi.

Pour le comportement et un potentiel lien avec la digestion, je ne m'avancerai pas. Mais c'est sur que si cet enfant est constamment gêné, ça ne doit rien arranger à l'affaire.


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

En effet l'intolérence la plus connue est au lactose et peu provoquer un tel inconfort que ça génère de l'agressivité.

J'ai eut il y a plusieurs années une enft qui tout à coup faisait un syndrome du collon irritable avec 5 à 6 diarrhées par jour, un régime alimentaire particulier avait résolue le problème qui s'est apaisé en grandissant plus tard. C'était dès le départ un bébé extremement angoissée au moindre changement ou personne qu'elle ne connaissait pas. Ca été un grand travail avec elle pour qu'elle prenne confiance en elle, pour se sentir sécure même en présence d'inconnu ou de lieux autre que commun. Elle est devenue une jeune fmme très ouverte et épanouïe. Mais elle n'a jamais était agressive ou brise fer.

J'ai eut un petit qui n'avait aucun problème digestif (apparent du moins) mais qui collait exactement à ton profil sinon. Il m'avait été amené avec une suspicion de trouble hyper actif. Il était TREEES agité, grognait, ne tenait pas en place, cassait tout ce qu'il pouvait et cognait à tout bout de champ sur mon fils. Ca été un grand travail avec lui d'abord de le contenir c'est à dire quelque fois l'envelopper physiquement pour le calmer, lui montrer qu'il ne pouvait absolument pas échapper à ma surveillance et je devais tuer dans l'oeuf toute tentative beliqueuse. Dans un 2 eme temps j'ai pu obtenir de lui qu'il se pose suffisament pour faire des jeux plus calme pour lui faire découvrire qu'il n'était pas qu'une brute épaisse mais au contraire d'une très grande intelligence... très très grande même!

La question est: est ce que les PE s'en inquiète aussi? En ont ils parlé au médecin qui le suit? Quelles sont leurs réactions à eux face au comportement de leur enft?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

En vous lisant j ai penser de suite à une intolérance au protéine de lait de vache 

J ai eu le cas chez un enfant qui était bébé et allaité . Énormément de régurgitations et de selles molles . Après quelques examens médicaux ( prise de sansg. Rdv allergologue...) Le verdict est tomber intolérance aux protéines de lait de vache 
Quand on est passer à la diversification alimentaire c était yaourt au lait de chèvre , pour les purée lait de coco ou d amende ....
Maintenant il y a un peu plus de 2 ans 1/2 et tout va bien  

Une intolérance c est différent d une allergie . Bien souvent le problème d intolérance et régler avant les 3 ans de l enfant


----------



## kikine (14 Octobre 2022)

certains aliments ressortent intactes chez moi aussi (la pomme, le maïs, l'ananas, les petits pois jamais testé j'aime pas ça..)
je n'ai pas de maladie du colon pour autant que je sache les produits laitiers je n'y suis pas intolérante, cependant je n'en mange pas non plus ils sont inflammatoires (mon épaule)
si intolérance en générale les selles sont aussi liquide (c'est plus ça qui doit alerter...)


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, ses selles sont très molles, et parfois liquides, au moins 3 par jours et en période de sorties dentaires, c'est bien pire, si je ne le change pas très vite, il a les fesses abîmées.
Ses parents sont assez fataliste. Mais je souhaite qu'on cherche une solution. 
Je veux bien continuer à tenir le coup, mais pas sans aide.
Si il n'y a pas de grand changement, je ne l'accueillirais plus à partir de septembre prochain, aura 3 ans en décembre 2023 et il est hors de question de la garder quand il aura encore plus de force, en même temps qu'un nourrisson


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

@liline17 
je suis un peu dans la même situation que toi, sauf que s'il n'est pas en poussée dentaire, les fesses ne virent pas au rouge.
Mais jamais des selles correctes, moulées.
C'est mou, très mou, pas liquide mais pas loin. Et ça pue d'une force. S'il a de l'Eosine sur les fesses, ça arrive à décaper l'Eosine...
Bébé allaité jusqu'à presque 18 mois (avec mix lait maternel/lait maternisé à partir de 15 mois).

Je me demande s'il est pas allergique au lactose.. Je vais voir avec les parents si on pourrait tenir pendant 2 semaines une alimentation délactosée.
et ce qui est surprenant, c'est que tu lui proposes un bib, jamais il le refuse.
Mais alors un yaourt, un fromage, un laitage quelconque, il ne veut même pas y goûter.


----------



## Titine15 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai eu ce pb de selles liquides chez mon fils qui a maintenant 16 ans et bien ça s'est réglé il y a seument quelques mois depuis qu'il voit une diététicienne qui lui fait manger du pain complet à la place du pain classique et là miracle il fait caca qu1 fois par jour et moulé. En conclusion, je pense que cela doit venir de l'alimentation. 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Orlhad (15 Octobre 2022)

Le problème peut aussi venir du tristement célèbre gluten présent en grande quantité dans le blé moderne et dans de nombreuses préparations industrielles. C'est une molécule très difficile à digérer et qui produit énormément de déchets dans le système digestif. Elle est souvent responsable de troubles digestifs, voire de pathologies inflammatoires quand ces déchets finissent par saturer l'organisme.  L'éviter totalement  est très complexe car le gluten est naturellement présent dans les céréales les plus courantes mais c'est toujours mieux d'en limiter la consommation. Par exemple remplacer le pain blanc par du pain de seigle à la teneur très inférieure.


----------



## liline17 (15 Octobre 2022)

dans le cas de cet enfant, il ne mange pas de pain chez moi, et ces parents comme moi même ne lui donnent pas de plats industriels, mais je retiens l'idée, je vais proposer à sa maman de consulter afin de chercher une éventuelle intolérance ou allergie


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Octobre 2022)

Il y a du gluten dans de nombreux aliments outre le pain. Les pâtes, et bien d'autres encore.


----------



## liline17 (15 Octobre 2022)

ou, ça mérite une recherche aussi, je pense qu'il faut ratisser la recherche, ce sera au médecin de chercher, si les PE ne le font pas, je contacte la PMI,


----------

